# Old money



## Rose (19 Feb 2008)

Can anyone tell me if the Central Bank will take old or very old money, like when there were 240 pennies in the pound. Hope this is in the right forum.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Feb 2008)

They will take punts and pence and give you euros and cents. I don't think that they will exchange L.s.d. for euros.


----------



## purpeller (20 Feb 2008)

I believe they do - they do the exchange from old money to decimalised and then into euro.  The OP didn't say if it was coins or notes but from the Central Bank's site below, it looks as if they do.

[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (20 Feb 2008)

purpeller said:


> but from the Central Bank's site below, it looks as if they do.
> 
> [broken link removed]


I don't see anything there to suggest that they exchange pre-decimalisation currency for euros.


----------



## WhoAmI (20 Feb 2008)

They do. See the Irish Independent.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the link.

This snippet reads oddly:


> The [Irish Central] bank will continue to accept all Irish notes and coins indefinitely.
> 
> ...
> 
> Only in Germany, Spain, Luxembourg, Austria and Belgium do Central Banks promise an indefinite exchange of notes.


I presume that they mean that _Ireland _*and *the other countries listed give this promise?


----------



## WhoAmI (20 Feb 2008)

Yes, I had spotted that all right. It's further example, if one were needed, of the decreasing journalistic standards of the Indo. That's a particular pet hate of mine, so I'll stop right there and maybe let off a little steam in the appropriate forum.


----------



## oldtimer (20 Feb 2008)

Do some charities take old money? I did some spring cleaning lately and found old notes and coins. Would like to give to any charitable organisation.


----------



## Slim (20 Feb 2008)

Oldtimer

I am often dragooned into lugging old coins to Central Bank to exchange for Euro to benefit Our Lady's Hospital for sick children. I am sure your local organiser for them or some other charity would be happy to take them. If not, PM me and I will arrange something.

Slim


----------



## Rose (20 Feb 2008)

Thank you all for all the help and information I will pass it on to the person who has been given a fish box full of old pennies.


----------



## huskerdu (21 Feb 2008)

Your friend might first try to find out if they are worth more than their nominal worth to a collector.


----------



## Slim (22 Feb 2008)

There was an item on the Mooney Show on Tuesday. websiet recommended was [broken link removed]


----------



## Captin Sobel (29 May 2008)

Does anyone know if the A Series (1928 - 1975/77) notes are exchanged at 0.78 to the Euro (if they were considered the same as last edition of the punt) I could not get a definite answer from the CB. Was hoping they might be worth a bit more.
Thanks


----------



## so-crates (29 May 2008)

The conversion is fixed as the relative value of the old punt to the new and the new to the euro is not varying.
If you want to get better value for them I would suggest looking into selling them rather than converting them. Collectors pay over the odds for old coins and notes.


----------



## Captin Sobel (30 May 2008)

Thanks for that, don't have enough or sufficiently good condition to interest a collector unfortunately..


----------



## quarterfloun (12 Jun 2008)

what about scrap value?


----------



## so-crates (12 Jun 2008)

The usual rule of thumb is that the coins should cost less to make than their face value, they probably are worth far more as collectibles even if not mint.


----------

